# HELP,, soft furnishings!!



## fent (Jun 24, 2009)

are becoming a bit jaded on my beloved 2003 reg autoquest 400,, does any one know of anyone who would either recover the cusions ect, or where I might get some new ones to match???


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

I believe Sally wife of" Snelly" does upholstery ,they are based in Lincolnshire and there is a campsite there .

Chris


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

try http://www.cbscc.co.uk
based in bristol


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Which country/county are you in ???

Loddy


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Regal are very well recommended:-

Regal


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

*Soft Furnishings*

Try Regal Furnishing very helpful, we are booked in to recover the dinette in a couple of weeks...


----------

